# Linux Magazin 09/2002 mit Gentoo-Artikel

## Paidhi

Hallo!

Habe gerade im neuen Linux Magazin gesehen daß in Ausgabe 09/2002 (erscheint am 5. Aug.) ein Artikel über Gentoo-Linux erscheinen wird.

http://www.linux-magazin.de/

-Paidhi-

----------

## trapni

bitte wo hast du das her? ich kann echt nixxxxx finden????

----------

## Paidhi

Hallo!

Steht ganz hinten auf Seite 130 bei der Vorschau.

----------

## trapni

na dann kann ich ja lange im Netz suchen....

ichwart mal bis das Heft im Handel ist, und guck mal rein  :Wink: 

----------

